# TPO almost 5000!



## MickyGirl (Mar 16, 2015)

I have been feeling bad for a while now and had every symptom of hypothyroidism. Asked my doc to run some labs. Turns out these were my results!!....

Thy Perox Ab- 4,936 (super high!!!)

TSH- 5

T3 Free 2.85 (normal)

Thyroglobulin Ab- 310

So my antibodies are insanely high! I am waiting to see the doctor, but why is my TPO so high!!!??? I am really nervous. Does this mean I am hypothyroid? Hashimoto's? Help please


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

TPO and Thyroglobulin Ab
cancer TPO and thryoglobulin Ab
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1699-0463.1994.tb04888.x/abstract

Understanding Thyroglobulin Ab.
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/test.html

TPO Ab
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003556.htm

TPO Ab, negative is expected
http://www.medlabs.com.jo/docs/Leaflet-17.pdf

Welcome to the board!

It is very very important that you get an ultra-sound; please insist. Cancer must be ruled out.

When is your appt. with the doctor? Will you let us know?

Furnishing info above!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Impressive - mine got to around 2000 and I had my thyroid removed.

I did not have cancer - My thyroid was destroyed er the surgeon.


----------



## MickyGirl (Mar 16, 2015)

So dr called me today and said "let's try a gluten free diet." He had his nurse call me to tell me to just come in next week for my original appt. No urgency. I feel very frustrated! They told me over the phone I have Hashimoto's and that there are no meds to help. That is BS... I don't know if they think it can be monitored until it worsens. Seems like my labs and my symptoms (all very hypo symptoms) would indicate something should be done?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

What type of doctor is treating you?

You absolutely need to have an ultrasound of your thyroid. I suggest you find a new doctor. An ENT can do an ultrasound.


----------



## MickyGirl (Mar 16, 2015)

I agree! I am very worried. I am definitely going to see an ENT or maybe even an endocrinologist. My PCP was the dr who ordered the bloodwork... After I asked him to myself! Just seems like my antibodies are so insanely high- there has to be something the can do!? Especially if I feel so bad.

Lovlkn- what was your situation? Sounds similar to mine.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, you need an ultrasound STAT.

Going gluten-free *might* help, but don't think of it as an end all, be all. Some of us are not gluten sensitive (myself included) and do just fine eating gluten. The real issue is getting that ultrasound and getting on some medication to suppress that TSH (which can help with the antibodies).


----------



## blablabirdie (Feb 4, 2015)

With my TSH at 5 and TPO significantly lower I was given the 'you can try meds if you want or wait and test again in a few months'. I tried meds. Am very grateful for it, feel tons better. Ask about it, TSH 5 was considered 'subclinical' by my doc, but with symptoms and +antibodies a candidate for medication


----------



## MickyGirl (Mar 16, 2015)

Thank you all so much  I am looking for an endocrinologist now and hope to get in soon, just to have a more expert opinion than my PCP alone. And also....they did my TSH about 6 weeks prior to my antibody labs, so figure that maybe my TSH could have changed in that time? I would like everything tested at the same time (including the T4 which he didn't do...was told this was one of the most important ones).


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Actually, a lot of us think the free t3 is most important. Yours *looks* low, but we'll need to see the reference ranges for those results. But, it would be really great to see the free t4 result as well.

Good luck!


----------



## blablabirdie (Feb 4, 2015)

MickyGirl said:


> Thank you all so much  I am looking for an endocrinologist now and hope to get in soon, just to have a more expert opinion than my PCP alone. And also....they did my TSH about 6 weeks prior to my antibody labs, so figure that maybe my TSH could have changed in that time? I would like everything tested at the same time (including the T4 which he didn't do...was told this was one of the most important ones).


Can definitely change quickly --- Mine jumped from 5-8 in just a few days.... so yes very possible.


----------



## sivies (Feb 11, 2015)

My Endo told me not to be freaked out by the antibody levels. He saw a patient go from 10000 Anti TPO to 0 over the course of a year. A theory is that once you get thyroid hormones regulated that your thyroid antibodies decrease.


----------

